# 2017 Pellets



## jonpacker (9/3/17)

I know it's a bit early for buying 2017 pellets yet, but can anyone recommend a homebrew store (online, or in Brisbane) that tends to get the new crop in as early as they can? The last few years I've been getting Nelson pellets as soon as they've become available shipped to me from NZ, but the guy has stopped doing it this year.


----------



## Ross (9/3/17)

I think you'll find all the major retailers try & stock new season crops asap. We certainly do at www.craftbrewer.com.au 


Cheers Ross


----------



## hirschb (5/4/17)

Ross said:


> I think you'll find all the major retailers try & stock new season crops asap. We certainly do at www.craftbrewer.com.au
> 
> 
> Cheers Ross


Any estimate on 2017 crop arrival times?


----------

